# SmokinTex 1400 owners out there?? Help me get TBS.



## snorkelinggirl (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a SmokinTex 1400 which I received a couple of weeks ago. I seasoned it per instructions. Last week I tried a rack of pork spare ribs following the 3-2-1 rule using about 5 oz of hickory wood chunks at 225 deg F. They turned out terrible...bitter, black, and dry. So today I am trying brined boneless pork chops. I just put in a single 1 1/2 oz chunk of apple wood at 225 deg F.  The wood chunk is dry as the instructions say to use. I am monitoring the chamber temp and the IT using a Maverick ET-732. Chamber temp seems pretty good...it is holding 225 deg +/- 25 deg or so. However, my smoke is billowing white clouds. Not thin blue smoke. Nothing like my AMNS dust smoker creates. Any suggestions on how to get TBS with the ST1400?  As far as I can tell, there is no way to adjust air vents (I guess it is just the drain hole at the bottom and the circular vent at the top). 

I'd greatly appreciate any help or suggestions, especially from ST owners that may have encountered/solved this same problem.

Thank you so much.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2012)

Clarissa, morning....  I looked at the pictures in their ads..... I don't see any vents....  When smoking, moisture is released from the meat.... With no vents, it accumulates and mixes with the smoke and creates "acid rain" so to speak.... that covers the meat and forms an ugly brown crust type thing....   I've seen it in my smoker, at times, when I did not thoroughly dry the meat at 120 ish with vents wide open....  Also with no vents, the meat will steam like in a professional steam box restaurants use.....  If you decide to drill holes in the smoker, make sure, where you drill, no wiring is buried in the cabinet.... Use a sharp drill, slow turning speed and a good amount of pressure.... once you start, do not stop.... SS will work harden.... the slow speed keeps the drill bit from overheating and getting dull quickly....  I recommend 3 ea 1/2" hole around the bottom of the side walls....   The bottom holes can be plugged if it is necessary to reduce the air flow.... but I think that will be very good...   How large is the opening at the top vent ??? 

Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2012)

If I remember, chunks work better in the SmokinTex than chips

How big are your chunks?

How about a pic?

Todd


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Dec 30, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Clarissa, morning....  I looked at the pictures in their ads..... I don't see any vents....  When smoking, moisture is released from the meat.... With no vents, it accumulates and mixes with the smoke and creates "acid rain" so to speak.... that covers the meat and forms an ugly brown crust type thing....   I've seen it in my smoker, at times, when I did not thoroughly dry the meat at 120 ish with vents wide open....  Also with no vents, the meat will steam like in a professional steam box restaurants use.....  If you decide to drill holes in the smoker, make sure, where you drill, no wiring is buried in the cabinet.... Use a sharp drill, slow turning speed and a good amount of pressure.... once you start, do not stop.... SS will work harden.... the slow speed keeps the drill bit from overheating and getting dull quickly....  I recommend 3 ea 1/2" hole around the bottom of the side walls....   The bottom holes can be plugged if it is necessary to reduce the air flow.... but I think that will be very good...   How large is the opening at the top vent ???
> 
> Dave


Good morning, Dave.  Thanks so much for looking into this.

There only appears to be 2 holes in the ST chamber, a drain hole centered at the bottom of approximately 3/8" diameter, and a vent hole at the top of approximately 7/8" diameter. The woodbox sits right on top of the heating element, which is located above the drain hole.  Being new to this, I don't know if white billowing smoke is from having too much air or not enough air.  I have used the A-Maze-N 6x6 sawdust smoker inside this chamber a couple of times to smoke cheese (removing the woodbox) and have gotten what looks to my uneducated eye as Thin Blue Smoke.

The SmokinTex forum is stressing to err on the side of less wood vs. more wood. Rather than a wood chunk I thought I might try a very small amount of wood chips placed on top of aluminum foil and try smoking a whole chicken today.  At least I can throw away the skin to get rid of the worst of the smokiness.

Thanks for your thoughts, Dave!  Let me know what you think!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Dec 30, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> If I remember, chunks work better in the SmokinTex than chips
> 
> How big are your chunks?
> 
> ...


Hi Todd,  Thanks for your reply.  I am using wood chunks that I bought from SmokinTex.  The smallest of the chunks are about 1 1/2 oz and they seem to range up to 4 or 5 oz.  I used a single 1 1/2 oz apple wood chunk yesterday.  There was no bark on the piece I used. I got concerned when I saw the billowing white smoke, so I opened up the chamber.  I heard a "whomp" sound when I opened the door and saw orange flames coming from the woodbox, so I think I set the chunk into open flame when I opened the door and gave it more oxygen.  I don't know if it was already with open flame before I opened the door.  I was thinking maybe I could line the wood box with heavy duty aluminum foil to diffuse the heat a little?

Here is a picture of the smoke I was getting early on.  The smoke got more profuse after I took this picture, which is when I opened the door and dumped the flaming chunk out of the wood box.  I finished the pork chops in a skillet.

Thanks for your help and thoughts!













IMG018.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Dec 30, 2012


----------



## old sarge (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a Cookshack (similar construction) and on a couple of occasions had the white billowing smoke much more severe than what is shown in the photo.  In fact, the smoke in the picture is pretty close to what I get after a slight learning curve. I cut back on the wood and use a single 2  to 3 oz piece (depending upon how accurate I am with the axe).  I am also storing the chunks inside the house where I know it stays dry. In fact, I have actually dried my chunks after splitting in the oven on low heat for a half hour or so.  Problem solved. If  you decide to add vent holes as mentioned above at the bottom of the side walls, I would sleeve the opening because of the fiberglass insulation inside the smoker walls. ST has a decent warranty and I think a 30 day return policy. Drilling might negate the warranty so think it over. Your smoker is not inexpensive! That might be a good option as well.  Good luck.


----------



## oldbbqdude (Dec 30, 2012)

Snorkellinggirl,

From what you are writing, your ST is functioning properly. The only issue I see is that you are likely using too much wood. 

I use an ounce, maybe a little more.  You can use chips or chunks. I do use the shredded type applewood, which you can find at most sporting goods stores, as well as Kroger (imagine that!). 

When I smoke my ribs, I smoke the baby backs for 6 hours at 225. I've even left extra racks in the smoker to hold them, as I serve the first rack or two. 

As for drilling holes in your ST, I've never seen this, nor have I ever seen this as a solution.  Above this breaking all common sense, it would void any warranty or support from the great people at ST. 

Which leads to a question:  have you asked for support or help on the SmokinTex site?  

I'm here to assist.  I've cooked with a 1400 for 8 years, and now a 1500 for 3 years.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2012)

*oldbbqdude*, Good morning and welcome to the forum.....  Since this is your first post, please stop into "roll call" (click here, *Roll Call*  )  so our members can give you a proper welcome .....   Also, in your profile, would you please take the time to fill in your location.... It will come in handy in the future when you have questions that may relate to altitude, humidity, temperature etc.....  Enjoy the forum......  Dave


----------



## old sarge (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome oldbbqdude!  Glad to see you here. I had the same problem with "too much wood yielding too much smoke" and cutting back works very well.  Again, welcome.


----------



## chef willie (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi there....I'm interested in how this turns out for you as I am on the bubble of ordering the Smokin it #3...a clone of this one I believe. The smoke coming out does not appear to be excessive to me (IMHO) but then again I'm not in front of the unit. I'm tending to agree with other posters as I've been reading every post obtainable on this style...cut back on the amount of wood used. With these ultra tight units a small amount seems to go a long way. I've read of others having success with the AMNS even with the restricted airflow using the back left corner, if that's a help to you. Meat moisture is also trapped in the chamber...moisture and heat creates steam ? which, to me, could be the white billowing smoke. BTW, I currently am using a upright gasser which sometimes smokes a lot at first. We're neighbors.....I'm in Albany, welcome to the fray


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Dec 30, 2012)

Chef Willie said:


> Hi there....I'm interested in how this turns out for you as I am on the bubble of ordering the Smokin it #3...a clone of this one I believe. The smoke coming out does not appear to be excessive to me (IMHO) but then again I'm not in front of the unit. I'm tending to agree with other posters as I've been reading every post obtainable on this style...cut back on the amount of wood used. With these ultra tight units a small amount seems to go a long way. I've read of others having success with the AMNS even with the restricted airflow using the back left corner, if that's a help to you. Meat moisture is also trapped in the chamber...moisture and heat creates steam ? which, to me, could be the white billowing smoke. BTW, I currently am using a upright gasser which sometimes smokes a lot at first. We're neighbors.....I'm in Albany, welcome to the fray


Hi Chef Willie,

Great to know that there is another smoking enthusiast nearby!  You are close enough that you could possibly have smelt the smoke from my latest mis-adventure!  Thank you for your info and suggestions.

I have sent an email to customer service at SmokinTex to ask about this problem. I'll let you know their response when I hear back from them.  I may have overreacted to the smoke yesterday and not given enough time for the smoke to settle down, but I've lost all credibility with my husband after trashing some spare ribs last week, and I was anxious not to ruin another dinner.

I noticed from your profile that you are intending to try sausage making in the future. I've just started doing this too, and as of today have now made bratwurst, chaurice, beef pub bangers, and pork/apple/leek link sausage using hog casings, and breakfast sausage links using sheep casings. LBCC occasionally offers a really excellent sausage making class, and Portland Culinary Workshop is doing a 2-day class on sausages & smoking on Feb 23rd and 24th that I'll be taking. Because I feel like the village idiot with smoking, I'm posting a picture of my breakfast sausage  that I made today, just to reassure myself that I'm not a complete culinary failure.













IMG019.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Dec 30, 2012






  Thank you again for your reassurance and advice, and Happy New Year!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Dec 30, 2012)

old sarge said:


> I have a Cookshack (similar construction) and on a couple of occasions had the white billowing smoke much more severe than what is shown in the photo.  In fact, the smoke in the picture is pretty close to what I get. I cut back on the wood and use a single 2  to 3 oz piece (depending upon how accurate I am with the axe).  I am also storing the chunks inside the house where I know it stays dry. In fact, I have actually dried my chunks after splitting in the oven on low heat for a half hour or so.  Problem solved. If  you decide to add vent holes as mentioned above at the bottom of the side walls, I would sleeve the opening because of the fiberglass insulation inside the smoker walls. ST has a decent warranty and I think a 30 day return policy. Drilling might negate the warranty so think it over. Your smoker is not inexpensive! That might be a good option as well.  Good luck.


Thank you very much for your reply, Old Sarge.  I'm going to check with customer service at ST and see what my options are.  I'll try drying my wood chunk before smoking next time and see if that helps my problem.  Thanks again and Happy New Year!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Dec 30, 2012)

oldbbqdude said:


> Snorkellinggirl,
> From what you are writing, your ST is functioning properly. The only issue I see is that you are likely using too much wood.
> I use an ounce, maybe a little more. You can use chips or chunks. I do use the shredded type applewood, which you can find at most sporting goods stores, as well as Kroger (imagine that!).
> When I smoke my ribs, I smoke the baby backs for 6 hours at 225. I've even left extra racks in the smoker to hold them, as I serve the first rack or two.
> ...


Hi oldbbqdude,

Thank you very much for your reply. It is really nice to know that there are other ST owners here on the forum. I have sent an email to ST customer service to request assistance and see what my options are. I'll definitely try using even less wood next time (maybe only 1/2 ounce?).  Thank you again for your reassurance and advice, and Happy New Year!


----------



## old sarge (Dec 30, 2012)

SnorkelingGirl,

You are welcome. Less wood is better in these type smokers; the smoke seems to linger longer on the inside due to a lack of a strong draw or draft so it is pretty easy to over smoke.  You might want to experiment without any meat and vary the amount of wood you use till you see smoke that you like.  Then go from there. And good luck.


----------



## oldbbqdude (Jan 3, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl,

Any more results you can relay?

Thanks, and have a great day!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 4, 2013)

oldbbqdude said:


> SnorkelingGirl,
> 
> Any more results you can relay?
> 
> Thanks, and have a great day!


Hi oldbbqdude,

Thanks for checking in with me!  Yes, the consensus on this forum, the SmokinTex forum, and SmokinTex customer service is that I have just been using way too much wood. As a confidence-builder, I have smoked a couple of batches of almonds this week (using Scarbelly's fantastic recipe on this forum - RIP) using only 1/4 oz of hickory chips with each batch. Both batches came out great with a nice smoke flavor, even at only 1/4 oz of wood.  The smoke produced by the ST1400 is white and somewhat heavy to start with, but the SmokinTex forum users assure me that their smoke is white also, and it is nothing to worry about.

So! Now that I can successfully hot smoke almonds, I'm going to try a pork butt or ribs again on Sunday. Will post my successful results or next sob story then.

Thanks for your help and kind thoughts. Have a great day and weekend!


----------



## oldbbqdude (Jan 4, 2013)

Way to stick with it!

I love my SmokinTex, as do my friends and family.  Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## pcallison (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Snorkling girl, I too had problms w/ST1400 until I read Scarbelly's post on modifying the ST to use an AMNPS. Basicly all you need to do is enlarge the drip hole to 7/8" in. and drill a second 7/8' in. hole about an in. or two toward the rear of the smoker. I had been getting WAY too much smoke and creosote no matter how much wood chunks I used.       Now I get TBS all th way to the end of the smoking session, NO creosote. You can vary the amount of pellets for longer or shorter times by just filling the rows for the approx. time you need, 1 row,2 hrs. 2 rows 4hrs. Don't even turn the element on for a cold smoke. These are very good smokers, so don't give up. Good luck.


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 4, 2013)

Pcallison said:


> Hi Snorkling girl, I too had problms w/ST1400 until I read Scarbelly's post on modifying the ST to use an AMNPS. Basicly all you need to do is enlarge the drip hole to 7/8" in. and drill a second 7/8' in. hole about an in. or two toward the rear of the smoker. I had been getting WAY too much smoke and creosote no matter how much wood chunks I used.       Now I get TBS all th way to the end of the smoking session, NO creosote. You can vary the amount of pellets for longer or shorter times by just filling the rows for the approx. time you need, 1 row,2 hrs. 2 rows 4hrs. Don't even turn the element on for a cold smoke. These are very good smokers, so don't give up. Good luck.


Did you do anything for the top vent?


----------



## pcallison (Jan 5, 2013)

Woocutter, sorry for delay in answering, got busy. No I didn't do anything to top vent. The only problem I've had with top vent being so small is gettig sausages to dry properly before applying smoke, not really a big deal, just crack the door a hair and turn up the heat a bit, to about 150 or so till dry, put in the AMNPS, latch the door and go from there. Phillip


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 5, 2013)

Pcallison said:


> Woocutter, sorry for delay in answering, got busy. No I didn't do anything to top vent. The only problem I've had with top vent being so small is gettig sausages to dry properly before applying smoke, not really a big deal, just crack the door a hair and turn up the heat a bit, to about 150 or so till dry, put in the AMNPS, latch the door and go from there. Phillip


My brother has this smoker and we had the same problem with wieners. We also cracked the door. The wieners were dry and at room temp and put in the smoker before it was warmed up. The condensation was as bad as I've seen. He is bringing it over next week end and we will drill like you mentioned. Thanks for your help!

He is skeptical and already told me it is going on Craigslist if this doesn't work.


----------



## pcallison (Jan 5, 2013)

Woodcutter, you're welcome,but really wasn'y my idea, Bearcarver(R.I.P.) and Tod Johnson at AMAZIN Products came up with the plan and it works. These are really tight smokers and condensation can be a problem with such a small top vent, but I'm sure you'll get it worked out. Mine has pretty wide temp. swings, but everything works out ok(wish I was smart enough to wire in a PID),but that's for a latter date, for now I'll just keep monitering temps closely and keep on Q'ing. Good luck. See ya, Phillip


----------



## pcallison (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't mean Bearcarver, I meant Scarbelly,(oldtimers disease). I certainly hope Bearcarver gets better soon,and gets back to posting, I've learned a lot from him. Phillip


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Pcallison said:


> Hi Snorkling girl, I too had problms w/ST1400 until I read Scarbelly's post on modifying the ST to use an AMNPS. Basicly all you need to do is enlarge the drip hole to 7/8" in. and drill a second 7/8' in. hole about an in. or two toward the rear of the smoker. I had been getting WAY too much smoke and creosote no matter how much wood chunks I used.       Now I get TBS all th way to the end of the smoking session, NO creosote. You can vary the amount of pellets for longer or shorter times by just filling the rows for the approx. time you need, 1 row,2 hrs. 2 rows 4hrs. Don't even turn the element on for a cold smoke. These are very good smokers, so don't give up. Good luck.


Hi Pcallison,

Just to make sure I understand......you drill out the drip hole to 7/8", and add another 7/8" drill hole 1-2 inches away from the first one toward the rear of the smoker.  No modification to the top vent. Where do you put the AMNPS?  Do you remove the wood house and just rest the AMNPS on top of the element, or do you put it on the first rack?  Do you light the AMNPS with a propane torch and then also use the ST heating element if hot smoking?

Thanks for your information!  I've been pleased with using the SmokinTex and the AMNS for cold smoking, but am still trying to dial in the hot smoking.  Oh!  Can you still use an AMNS if you increase the air flow in there, or will I need to stick with the AMNPS?

Thank you very much and have a great weekend!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 5, 2013)

Scar and I worked on this issue for quite some time

He could get sawdust to burn very well, but pellets would go out

It was obvious, that the pellets were starving for air

Scar opened up the drain to 3/4" or 7/8", and pellets burned a little better

We knew we were on to something, so he drilled another hole, just behind the drain hole, so the drain pan would catch anything that falls thru either hole.

You can get a "Step Bit" to drill out the holes

2 holes seemed to work for Scar, and pellets burned nicely in his SmokinTex

Since the bottom is only a single layer, there is no need to worry about insulation

You may need 3 holes for proper combustion.  It's a little trail and error

Without proper oxygen, burning wood or chips create excess moisture and creosote as a by-product of combustion

By increasing the oxygen just a little, your smoke will turn from white to blue

Todd


----------



## pcallison (Jan 5, 2013)

+1 Tod, by  enlarging the drip pan hole and drilling 1 more 7/8's In. hole was all it took for mine.By the way I love the AMNPS and Pitmaster blend & congrats on order count, keep up the good work. Phillip


----------



## pcallison (Jan 5, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl, sorry I didn't answer your questions any better, I was getting some corned beef on the smoker. Yes you light the AMSNPS with a torch, let it burn for 10 min. or so, then transfer to smoker, I put it on the floor next to the wood box. Use gloves for this(don't ask how I know this!!) The AMSNPS does NOT like to be dripped on,you may need to put a small piece of foil on rack above it. Yes you can use sawdust, it doesn't have to be pellets. No need to remove the wood box, I do when I cold smoke, and just set the AMSNPS on the woodbox rack. Hope that helps a little. See ya, Phillip


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Pcallison said:


> SnorkelingGirl, sorry I didn't answer your questions any better, I was getting some corned beef on the smoker. Yes you light the AMSNPS with a torch, let it burn for 10 min. or so, then transfer to smoker, I put it on the floor next to the wood box. Use gloves for this(don't ask how I know this!!) The AMSNPS does NOT like to be dripped on,you may need to put a small piece of foil on rack above it. Yes you can use sawdust, it doesn't have to be pellets. No need to remove the wood box, I do when I cold smoke, and just set the AMSNPS on the woodbox rack. Hope that helps a little. See ya, Phillip


Hi Pcallison,

Thank you so much for your very helpful and detailed information.  I'm hauling my smoker over to a machine shop on Thursday to have a small tolerancing modification made to one of the shelves, and will have them add the extra drill hole(s) at the same time. I'm excited to see how the smoker performs with better airflow. 

Thanks again for your help, and have a great week!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 6, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Scar and I worked on this issue for quite some time
> 
> He could get sawdust to burn very well, but pellets would go out
> 
> ...


Hi Todd,

Thank you so much for your explanation about how to modify the ST to use the AMNPS, and also for your explanation about how to turn white smoke into blue smoke.  I'm currently cold smoking some bacon in the smoker using your AMNS, and am so pleased about how the smoke looks and how easy your AMNS is to use. I'm very excited to make these mods and see how the ST performs with better ventilation.  I'm planning to make the mods on Thursday when I have a chance to haul the smoker over to a local machine shop.

Thanks again and have a great week!


----------



## lee 277 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm wondering how a Smoke Daddy would work on the ST?


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Jan 6, 2013)

Not sure if you have seen this thread, but here is what I did to an ST1400 clone.  I am very happy with the smoker, the PID, and the AMAZEN. You might want to consider the holes in the bottom so you can use the AMAZEN smoker, even if you don't want to use a PID. The 3 holes allow you to open all three of them wide open or close down any combination.  I now use a small aluminum cone to puncture the aluminum foil on the bottom of the smoker to control the airflow.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127238/auber-dual-pid-smoking-system-completed

Smokinjoe


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 7, 2013)

smokinjoe52 said:


> Not sure if you have seen this thread, but here is what I did to an ST1400 clone.  I am very happy with the smoker, the PID, and the AMAZEN. You might want to consider the holes in the bottom so you can use the AMAZEN smoker, even if you don't want to use a PID. The 3 holes allow you to open all three of them wide open or close down any combination.  I now use a small aluminum cone to puncture the aluminum foil on the bottom of the smoker to control the airflow.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127238/auber-dual-pid-smoking-system-completed
> 
> Smokinjoe


Hi Smokinjoe,

Thanks for pointing me to your thread on the mods you made to your Cookshack clone. Wow!  Highly informational thread!

The PID I'm going to save for a later time, but it sounds like there is really no downside to adding 1 or 2 additional holes to the bottom. As you say, if I decide I don't want them open, just don't punch through the aluminum foil.  I love modifications that you can still back away from with no harm done.

I know that you are using the AMNPS for smoke generation, and it is just sitting on the floor of your smoker to the side of the heating element.  But when you run your smoker, do you cover up the heating element with the wood box that came with the smoker or just leave the heating element exposed?

Thanks again for pointing me to your thread.

Clarissa


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Jan 7, 2013)

SG,

I do use the wood box, as it acts as a heat sink and distributes the heat more evenly through the smoker. It also helps protect any food item right above the heating element. 

There can be a downside to too much airflow, and that is uneven temps in the smoker. I talked about that a little in the thread, but in essence, I was smoking in colder temperatures (40 -50*F) and there was a little wind.  I had all 3 holes wide open, and my beef sticks smoked (cooked??) very unevenly. I did not take a picture, but it was quite severe.  So, drill 2 - 3 holes, and I don't think you need to go over 3/4" each, but play around with how much you want them open.  That could also be based on your objectives.  I.E. You might them all open if you are trying to finish drying smoked jerky. Or closed up just so the AMAZEN keeps burning for ribs to retain more moisture.

I think that for most smokes, keeping just enough airflow for the AMAZEN to keep burning is ideal, and that for me is usually 2 holes in the aluminum foil, and both open only about 1/2"  Of course YMMV, but at least the 3/4" holes are there for you to experiment.

The aluminum cones are then dropped into the holes to plug them up when not in use, just to keep small critters out.

Good luck,

Smokinjoe


----------



## oldbbqdude (Jan 11, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl,

As an interesting follow up, I'm smoking a brisket in my SmokinTex right now.  Been in for just over 9 hours. 

I've made no modifications, no little boxes added to the SmokinTex.... and I have "thin blue smoke".

Just thought you should know it is very possible and happens all the time.  Just did not know it was called tbs.

Cheers.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2013)

oldbbqdude said:


> SnorkelingGirl,
> 
> As an interesting follow up, I'm smoking a brisket in my SmokinTex right now.  Been in for just over 9 hours.
> 
> ...


Take pictures of what and how you accomplish this for others to learn from.....   That would be a big help....  Dave


----------



## oldbbqdude (Jan 11, 2013)

Dave,

I made no modifications.  I simply use my SmokinTex the same way I have for 10 years now.  I simply put some pecan in my standard wood box (the one that comes with the SmokinTex) and put my meat on the rack and closed the door.

The smoke is nice and thin, I'll try and get some pictures of the smoke for you, but you've seen it before, no doubt.

I love my SmokinTex and love the fact that no mod is necessary.

Does this answer your question?

Please let me know, I'm more than happy to share any and all that I know :)  (The Mrs says that I don't know anything, so take my offer with a grain of salt!)


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 11, 2013)

> The smoke is nice and thin, I'll try and get some pictures of the smoke for you, but you've seen it before, no doubt.


Would you also take a picture of how much wood you put in the tray?..........Thanks!


----------



## old sarge (Jan 11, 2013)

I am chiming in on this as well.  I use a single 2 ounce chunk of hickory in my Cookshack and this is what I get for smoke.  I don't know if it qualifies as thin and blue but billowing it is not, but the results are good.  So, judging from the picture, do I have TBS or close to it?  I smoke at 225 degrees to an internal temp of 190.  The butts always have a nice smokey flavor, neither bitter nor overpowering.  I have never really worried about getting TBS but decided to post what I get. Thanks.













IMG_0255.JPG



__ old sarge
__ Jan 11, 2013


















IMG_0256.JPG



__ old sarge
__ Jan 11, 2013


----------



## oldbbqdude (Jan 11, 2013)

image.jpg



__ oldbbqdude
__ Jan 11, 2013


----------



## oldbbqdude (Jan 11, 2013)

oldbbqdude said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used two sticks of pecan.  I did break them in half.  I pick the pecan up from a pecan tree in our neighborhood, and stack the wood on my porch.  I'm guessing it dries out a little.  Either way, I'm thrilled with the results.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 11, 2013)

oldbbqdude said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, those 'branches' look like the real deal to me...no chunks outta the bag for you (lucky) but I see no smoke....so assume it's REAL thin. Throughly got a great laugh outta your comment about the missus says you know nothing....lol....thanks


----------



## oldbbqdude (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks, Chef Willie,

Completely the real deal.  I do the neighborhood a service, by picking up fallen branches, and get free wood for the smoker to boot. 

Win/Win!

As for the wife, I have been married long enough to know who's boss....

LOL!


----------



## chef willie (Jan 11, 2013)

oldbbqdude said:


> Thanks, Chef Willie,
> 
> Completely the real deal.  I do the neighborhood a service, by picking up fallen branches, and get free wood for the smoker to boot.
> 
> ...


You Texas guys got that wood wired down there...pecan, mesquite etc...just go pick it up off the ground. I'm in the PNW so will be pruning some plum, cherry and pear branches to dry out some for future use....and maybe some hazlenut


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

OK, I went ahead and made the drill hole modification to the bottom of my ST as described by Pcallison, TJohnson, and Scarbelly (RIP). My rationale was that as long as the additional holes could be covered back up (as described by Pcallison), then if the modification didn't work I would just cover them back up. No harm, no foul. 

Here is the bottom of my ST. I neglected to take a "before" picture, so the picture is the "after" picture with the red markups showing what it looked like before. I made no other modifications to the ST.  Because I am a wimp and a sissie, I had a local machine shop do the drilling for me. I bought the step bit, and then gave them the bit in return for drilling the holes.













IMG039.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Jan 11, 2013






I covered the bottom of the ST with aluminum foil and then punched out holes in the aluminum foil over about 1 and 1/2 of the holes, approximately doubling the area I had for airflow over what the ST would normally have. I then just cold-smoked some cheese using the AMNS to make sure I was still getting nice looking smoke with the extra airflow. I had to put the AMNS on a rack above the element housing, as the 6x6 AMNS doesn't fit on the bottom of the smoker. Here is my cheese getting cold-smoked.













IMG055.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Jan 11, 2013






Cold-smoking looked good. So then I tested the unit with the element turned on, but still using the AMNS for smoke-generation (so leaving the ST wood box empty). Temp control of the ST was less accurate with a much bigger temperature overshoot with the 2 heat sources running. Not too surprising, I guess.

Here is what the smoke looked like when using the AMNS + ST heating element when the chamber temperatures was around 230 deg F.













IMG057.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Jan 11, 2013


















IMG059.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Jan 11, 2013






What I found is that if you place the AMNS on the rack directly above the ST wood box (and both the wood box and the rack had aluminum foil over them), that the AMNS will still work just fine for TBS smoke generation without the smoke "jumping rows" even up to a temp of 240 degrees or so.  However, when the temp inside the smoker got above 240 degress, the smoke changed from a blue color to a gray color, and was pumping out much faster than it did at lower temperatures.  I tried to get a picture of this, but with the evening light I couldn't capture the smoke in a picture.

So!  Tomorrow I'm going to smoke a pork butt using the "foil pan/smoke to 165 deg IT/cover with aluminum foil to 200 deg IT" approach laid out by Jeff Philips. My plan is to use the AMNS for smoke generation, and set the ST controller to try and keep an average chamber temp of around 200 deg F. Worst case scenario, I'll just apply smoke using the AMNS for 2-3 hours, then cover the butt with foil, remove the AMNS from the chamber, and then crank the heat up to 250 deg F until done.  

How wrong do you think I can go with this approach??   Can't be any worse than my spare ribs.

I'll post tomorrow to let you guys know!

Thanks!
Clarissa

P.S.- I still need to try just using wood chunks or chips in the ST woodbox for smoke generation with the extra drill holes for more airflow. For right now, I've had better success creating tasty smoke using the AMNS. So far, all of my attempts to use the ST for smoke generation have resulted in creosote flavor and my husband looking at me like he can't quite remember why he had wanted to marry me. I'll play around with the airflow using the ST woodbox to try and dial in the smoke when I have some more time.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Whoops!  I missed acknowledging Smokinjoe and DaveOmak in regards to giving advice on the ST modifications as well. Sorry, guys!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a good friend that was using a Cookshack with same vent hole in the top.  He used chunks only and not much wood at that. Maybe a couple of smallish chunks.  Que was excellent.


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Jan 12, 2013)

Snorkelinggirl - Sounds like you are having fun!

Here are my thoughts about what you recently posted.

I believe Todd recommends dust up to 180* and pellets up to 275* so am not surprised that the smoked turned gray above 240.

The 5x8 AMAZEN does fit on the bottom of the smoker, and works great there.  I don't think there is any issue with jumping rows with the AMAZEN 5x8.

I have smoked 4 Boston butts.  The first one I did not wrap in Al. and only took it to about 190.  Not very tender, and not very juicy.  All the remaining ones have been smoked for around 8-10 hours to an IT of 140 - 150.  They were then wrapped in Al. left in the smoker to an IT of 205. That takes maybe another 4-6 hours. I took them out and let them sit on the counter for 1.5 hours.  No cooler or blankets, too much trouble.  There was quite a bit of juice in the bottom of the aluminum foil.  I pulled the shoulders, then tossed the juice back in.  Moist, tender and very tasty.

The name of the game is low and slow.  I start my ~9lb shoulders at 10pm at 210*.  They are ready to be wrapped in the morning.  I increase the temp. to 225 until the IT gets to 205.

It might be possible that the nasty stuff you have been getting is due to the use of dust at too high of a temp.  I don't have a dust burner so can't be sure. Maybe some folks that have had experience with dust can chime in.

Based on my experience, I would recommend going to the 5x8 AMAZEN and burning pellets when you want to run above 180*. Use the dust for cold smoking, which is what it was originally designed to do.

Smokinjoe


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 12, 2013)

smokinjoe52 said:


> Snorkelinggirl - Sounds like you are having fun!
> 
> Here are my thoughts about what you recently posted.
> 
> ...


Hi Smokinjoe,

Thanks so much for your comments and specific info about cooking your pork butts.  Yes, I didn't intend to use the dust smoker at 240+ degrees, but the ST made a pretty wild temperature overshoot when it first came up to temperature. I had set it for 180 deg, and it got up to 280 deg before it started coming back down. I haven't seen that big of a temp swing with it before, so I hope it was just the fact I had the dust smoker going in there as well rather than the temp controller getting flaky on me.

I'll pursue getting the 5x8 AMNPS and hope to get pork butts as good as yours following your cooking recommendations.  The one I am going to do today is only a boneless 3 lb-er, so I can hopefully get away with just using the dust at a low temperature to get some smoke on, then will wrap and finish cooking for appropriate IT.

Thanks again for all of the great info you have passed along to me!


----------



## chef willie (Jan 12, 2013)

Looking forward to the updates & pics on the butt smoke and any temp swing issues.....hang in there


----------



## oldbbqdude (Jan 12, 2013)

Plug your extra holes, that should resolve the temp swing issues.  The SmokinTex was not designed nor engineered for the extra air flow. 

As for pork shoulder roasts (butts). Set your smoker for 225, use a digital temp probe, smoke to an internal temp of 195 - 200. Pull and let the meat rest at least 30 minutes. Resting of your Q is vital for all smoked meat. 

Incredible results.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 12, 2013)

Good advice old.  I generally pull mine when the internal temp hits 190, get it in a large pot, pull the bone and have a beer while it rests. I have also found that less wood produces a lighter smoke and better flavor.


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Jan 12, 2013)

oldbbqdude said:


> Plug your extra holes, that should resolve the temp swing issues. The SmokinTex was not designed nor engineered for the extra air flow.
> 
> As for pork shoulder roasts (butts). Set your smoker for 225, use a digital temp probe, smoke to an internal temp of 195 - 200. Pull and let the meat rest at least 30 minutes. Resting of your Q is vital for all smoked meat.
> 
> Incredible results.


I agree that if you are smoking with all 3 holes wide open, you are asking for trouble.  I have experienced very uneven cooking results with too much airflow.  Ideally, you want only enough airflow to keep the AMAZEN burning, which in my case has been 2 holes open about 1/2". Keep in mind that this is with the AMAZEN on the bottom of the smoker, which places it right by the air holes.  The uneven smoker temps are worsened by breezy conditions.

I use more airflow for drying jerky and cold smoking cheese. Essentially, those smokes where you do not want to preserve moisture in the smoker, and are at low temps.

I should also mention that the only reason I start at 210* is because I start at night, and don't want the IT to rise too high before morning.

Smokinjoe


----------



## daveomak (Jan 12, 2013)

Clarissa, evening.....  Looks like great air flow and TBS to me....  No more sour meat from stale smoke....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...

          Dave

*Here is what the smoke looked like when using the AMNS + ST heating element when the chamber temperatures was around 230 deg F.*













IMG057.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Jan 11, 2013


----------



## moxaman (Jan 14, 2013)

Along with PCALLISON and Scarbelly I modified my Smokin-IT #2 and use AMNPS all the way.  I did a 5 hr salmon the other day and TBS the whole time.  No creosote and great flavor.  I wouldn't cut any other additional holes in your smoker.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 14, 2013)

moxaman said:


> Along with PCALLISON and Scarbelly I modified my Smokin-IT #2 and use AMNPS all the way.  I did a 5 hr salmon the other day and TBS the whole time.  No creosote and great flavor.  I wouldn't cut any other additional holes in your smoker.


Hi moxaman,

Welcome to SMF and thank you for chiming in. Glad to hear the mods recommended by Pcallison, Scarbelly (RIP), TJohnson, smokinjoe52, and others, are working out for you. So far they are working fine with my AMNS for hot smoking < 200 deg F. I'm looking forward to seeing (and tasting) the smoke when I get my AMNPS and can use it for hot smoking > 200 deg F.  

Your salmon sounds great!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 14, 2013)

Not sure what the extra holes have to do with the hot temp swing????

The intake holes can only take in what the exhaust holes exhaust

Heat or convection speeds up the process, but the airflow is limited by the diameter of the exhaust

The larger the exhaust, the more draft

Most electric smokers are starved for oxygen, and therefore produce smoke in a low or no oxygen atmosphere.  The result is creosote and excess moisture.

The trick is to apply just enough oxygen for proper combustion, but not too much, to introduce too much cold air.

What most likely happened, is the sawdust jumped a row, and spiked the temps

I could be wrong

When Scar and I tested the AMNPS in his SmokinTex, (2) 3/4" holes were not for good combustion.  (3) holes worked good.  He did not report any unusually temp swings in any of our testing.

TJ


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Update on ST temp swing issue:

Hi folks,

For any following the discussion around modifying the SmokinTex/Smokin-It by adding extra airholes, I did have some further info to post regarding the temp swing issue I mentioned earlier in this thread.

What had gotten me alarmed was when I took the SmokinTex, added some extra airflow, and set the temp dial to 225 deg F. Initially the temp went up to 300-305 deg or so before starting to come back down. After this initial overshoot, it started stabilizing out to a temp swing of say + 50 deg/-30 deg.  When cooking a pork butt a couple of days ago, after 2 hours of running the smoker the temp swing was around + 35 deg/-15 deg. It was suggested by an ST owner that the initial temp swing might have been caused by the extra airflow in the smoker due to adding the extra drill holes.  This is a fair point, so I decided to talk to Scott Wallace at SmokinTex to find out what is normal regarding temp swings and temp overshoot in the ST1400.

I just wanted to update this thread to let people know what Scott at SmokinTex said regarding temp swings on the 1400.  First, he said that when you first turn the smoker on and set it to 225 deg, that to have an initial overshoot to 300 deg or so is not uncommon. It relates to the design of how the thermocouple connects to the thermostat....I'm afraid I didn't entirely follow the explanation, but Scott did assure me that an initial overshoot to 300 or so was normal.  Second, he said that after this initial overshoot and maybe another cycle of the heating element turning on and off, that the temperature swings do stabilize out to something around + 40 deg/-15 deg.  He said that it takes around 1-1/2 hours for the temp swings to stabilize out, but that the unit gets more stable as the cook time goes on.  He also said that the swings do tend to be bigger in amplitude to the high side of your setpoint.  He said that the thermostats are supposed to be accurate to around 5-7 deg F, but that is based on the average temp in chamber after that initial 1-1/2 hours of stabilizing time.  The way to check this would be to place a temperature probe right on top of the ST thermocouple at the back of the unit. Turn the unit on to your setpoint, and then go away.  Come back about 1-1/2 hours later. Start recording your chamber temperature as often as you can tolerate.....every 30 seconds, minute, 3 minutes, whatever.  Do this for a long time.  Calculate the average temperature and compare it to your setpoint....it should be within 5-7 deg.  Don't include data from the first 1-1/2 hours when the temperature was still stabilizing.

Another interesting point......

The SmokinTex manual specifically says not to preheat the smoker. I asked Scott about this, as it seems like giving the smoker time to recover from its first overshoot wouldn't be a bad thing. Scott says that you can do this, but to leave the woodbox out of the smoker during the preheat time. He said the reason why is that the SmokinTex chamber is _*starved for oxygen*_. If you open the door while the wood is still smoldering you can cause a fire.  If you let the smoker preheat without the woodbox, then open the door and put in the woodbox, it will be fine. The chamber will just lose a little heat and the heating element will kick on. 

So. I'm sure I didn't improve the temperature stability of the ST by adding extra airflow, but according to Scott Wallace (who is an absolute peach, by the way), the variation I am seeing is not abnormal.  So I probably haven't effed-up the unit too badly by this modification, which I find really reassuring. 

I would also like to say to any considering buying an electric smoker, that Scott Wallace and SmokinTex customer support is absolutely amazing.


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Jan 14, 2013)

If anybody interpreted my input as implying that more holes in the bottom would cause temperature swings, I want to clarify what I meant.

What I have experienced is that with too much air flow, meaning all three holes open in the bottom, I get uneven cooking results (temps) inside the smoker, *even though the Auber display tells me the temperature at the AUBER PROBE TIP does not vary by more than 2 degrees. *

Now keep in mind that I have been smoking in ambient temperature ranging from 10* to 45* F lately. I had some beef sticks that were laying horizontal on racks, and the variation in doneness (IT) and appearance varied quite dramatically rack to rack and even L-R and F-B on the same rack when all 3 holes were open. Breezy conditions worsened the unevenness.  Closing one up, and opening the other 2 to about 1/2" seemed to greatly reduce the uneven cooking, and still allowed the AMAZEN to produce nice TBS. 

Todd and some other folks determined that they needed a little more air flow than 2 holes open at 1/2", but that has not been the case with me.  I am assuming that during the summer, when COLD air is not being blown or at least drawn, into the bottom holes, this problem will be reduced even more.

Smokinjoe

BTW - I have never operated my smoker without the Auber, so can't comment on exactly what Clarissa is seeing.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 15, 2013)

smokinjoe52 said:


> If anybody interpreted my input as implying that more holes in the bottom would cause temperature swings, I want to clarify what I meant.
> 
> What I have experienced is that with too much air flow, meaning all three holes open in the bottom, I get uneven cooking results (temps) inside the smoker, *even though the Auber display tells me the temperature at the AUBER PROBE TIP does not vary by more than 2 degrees. *
> 
> ...


Hey smokinjoe,

2 degree variability at your probe tip is really amazing.  I am definitely going to start hinting to my husband that a PID controller is a great Valentine's gift!

Based on what customer service says, it sounds like the temp swings I have been seeing are within what is normal for a SmokinTex, and also are typical for an electric smoker (sans PID). So I shouldn't even refer to them anymore as a problem or issue, but more as a design "feature".

Have a great day!

Clarissa


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Jan 15, 2013)

Clarissa,

You would really like having a PID, although most folks do great without it.  I would suggest the Auber dual probe versions so you can also monitor the meat temperature, and program the PID based on either TIME or INTERNAL TEMPERATURE.

After much searching on this thread, there are cases where you REALLY do NOT want the smoker to spike 50* above your set point.  Those that I have read about so far include:

1. Smoking sausage or other items where you do NOT want the fat to render out.

2. Salmon - Degrades texture, taste, etc.

3. Jerky - You want dried meat, not cooked meat, and thin slices cook fast.

4. Cheese - It melts!  This applies only if you use my method of setting the PID to 60 degrees when it is at least 10 degrees cooler outside.

I'm sure there are others, but these are the ones I remember.

Smokinjoe


----------



## moxaman (Jan 15, 2013)

Smokinjoe,

I am using an Auber PID single probe to controll my Smokin-It#2.  Just curious how  you tuned your controller? Did you just let it set itself using the Automatic function or something else.  I get different autotune numbers every time I run the auto tune depending upon where I place the probe.  Also, I'm assuming the best place to put the probe is in the middle of the smoker.  There is definitely a temperature difference between the bottom just above the element and in the upper third of the box.  What's been your experience?

Larry


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2013)

Reducing the wattage of the element will reduce the temp spikes also.....  An inline dimmer switch, to the element, will do that....

Dave


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Jan 15, 2013)

moxaman said:


> Smokinjoe,
> 
> I am using an Auber PID single probe to control my Smokin-It#2.  Just curious how  you tuned your controller? Did you just let it set itself using the Automatic function or something else.  I get different autotune numbers every time I run the auto tune depending upon where I place the probe.  Also, I'm assuming the best place to put the probe is in the middle of the smoker.  There is definitely a temperature difference between the bottom just above the element and in the upper third of the box.  What's been your experience?
> 
> Larry minor issue


Hi Larry,

To be honest, I have never run the auto tune.  I used it AS IS right out of the box.  The only minor issue I had was that it would over shoot several (forget how many, but less than 10*) degrees. Once it came back down to the set temperature, it maintained it within 1 or 2 degrees.  I let the AUBER folks know, and they came back and suggested a couple tweaks to the P I settings.  I implemented those and now it seems to overshoot maybe 5 - 7 degrees on an initial heat-up or door open. I suppose I could tweak it more, but just don't think it would make any difference in finished product results.

I did opt to drill the smoker back and permanently mount the probe.  Well, permanently until it fails! Have you seen my build thread in the Electric smoker forum?  It shows where I placed the probe.

How close are your auto tune numbers to the default settings?  If it doesn't overshoot more than 10* and maintains temp within a couple degrees you are in good shape.  If you want to know my PID numbers, let me know and I'll go check the Auber.

Smokinjoe


----------



## oldbbqdude (Jan 16, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Update on ST temp swing issue:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> ...


Clarissa,

I second that motion about Scott and the support from SmokinTex.  Best customer service ever experienced, bar none.

No product is perfect.  But it's the way you are treated when a question comes up or a problem occurs, that is what really matters.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 16, 2013)

oldbbqdude said:


> Clarissa,
> 
> I second that motion about Scott and the support from SmokinTex.  Best customer service ever experienced, bar none.
> 
> No product is perfect.  But it's the way you are treated when a question comes up or a problem occurs, that is what really matters.


I wholeheartedly agree, oldbbqdude.   Have a great day!

Clarissa


----------



## louballs (Jan 17, 2013)

I just read through this entire thread as I'm attempting my first pork butt smoke tomorrow in my Smokin-it Model 1 (similar design, but smaller than the OP's). What bothers me a little bit is that people are paying hundreds of dollars for a unit and then having to drill holes etc. to get it to work properly??? I don't know about you, but if I went out and bought any other product and it didn't work out of the box to the description, I'd be a little ticked off. With that said, I'm going to use about 1 ounce of wood tomorrow, maybe even less, to try to avoid these issues. If I can't get a good "smoke" after a few tries modifying wood amounts, then the unit is no good to me in my opinion and I'll sell it or send it back. Just my opinion.


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Louballs,

Well, the nice thing about this forum is you can read what everybody else is doing, and determine how applicable it is to your wants and needs.  That is what I did before investing my dollars.  After doing the research, I determined that the lowest price Cookshack clone I could find with an Auber controller and an AMAZEN smoker is what I wanted. Summarily, this is why:

1. Tight temperature control for smoking more temperature sensitive items

2. Smoke for at least 8 -10 hours unattended

3. PID type digital electronics I could bring indoors easily during cold winter months

4. Easily serviced (by me) components

5. Robust build quality

6. Modest cost

Based on the above criteria, I could not find an off the shelf solution.  Plus I really enjoyed the build, and documenting it for the SMF.

Although I don't have first hand experience, I had read many times that a Cookshack or Cookshack clone will not smoke very well when plugged into a PID controller.  This is primarily because the controller is turning the heating element on/off every second or so, which does not lend itself to keeping the wood in the wood box going.  As far as the holes, that is to provide enough air for the AMAZEN smoker to stay lit.

To say I am thrilled with this set-up is an understatement. I am also quite certain that your future smokes will turn out great without any modifications.

So, at the very least by reading this thread, you now know you don't want to pursue this solution.

Or maybe now you do, based on my list of criteria??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Take care,

Smokinjoe


----------



## louballs (Jan 17, 2013)

No, I understand the need for a PID or for adding the additional smoker boxes for cold smoking or additional flavor, etc. I just meant for just general smoking and getting good results, I would be mad if my smoker didnt do that. As in the original poster kept getting cresote etc. I merely meant that if the item I purchased didn't function well as what it was designed to do AND what you paid for it do, I would be mad. Like if I bought a phone and it didn't make calls without me buying another attachment lol. Those other add-ons are great that they exist and anything to make the process better is a plus in my book! Sorry not trying to hi-jack this thread. It just seemed like the original poster had a problem with just basic smoking and the solution was to drill holes.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 17, 2013)

louballs said:


> I just read through this entire thread as I'm attempting my first pork butt smoke tomorrow in my Smokin-it Model 1 (similar design, but smaller than the OP's). What bothers me a little bit is that people are paying hundreds of dollars for a unit and then having to drill holes etc. to get it to work properly??? I don't know about you, but if I went out and bought any other product and it didn't work out of the box to the description, I'd be a little ticked off. With that said, I'm going to use about 1 ounce of wood tomorrow, maybe even less, to try to avoid these issues. If I can't get a good "smoke" after a few tries modifying wood amounts, then the unit is no good to me in my opinion and I'll sell it or send it back. Just my opinion.


Hey LB.....hope you post a thread with pics on your butt smoke on the new #1. I'd be very interested in hearing/seeing all about it. I just ordered a #3 coupla days ago and awaiting delivery, so have been pouring over threads such as these for weeks. Not being much of a mod making guy or 'build' type (due to my own limitations) I'm leaning towards the wisdom of posters like oldbbqdude & old sarge who have similar units and made no mods but use scant amounts of wood due to the design of these types of smokers. I found Smokinjoes build quite interesting to follow and admire his skills whereas I might electrocute myself or lose a finger in the process. A few months/year down the sausage road I might be interested in a PID but doubt I would tackle the job myself. I think starting out with 1 ounce of wood is wise especially during break-in. If you type in Smokin it in the search bar you will find other threads from smokin it users on here. Here's a link from bordercollie, a new smokin it owner, on her pork butts http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132578/smoking-on-the-smokin-it#post_905155


----------



## louballs (Jan 17, 2013)

I will definitely post up a new thread with pics and my process and include all the details. Hopefully, I'll have it up by Sunday.


----------



## oldbbqdude (Jan 17, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Hey LB.....hope you post a thread with pics on your butt smoke on the new #1. I'd be very interested in hearing/seeing all about it. I just ordered a #3 coupla days ago and awaiting delivery, so have been pouring over threads such as these for weeks. Not being much of a mod making guy or 'build' type (due to my own limitations) I'm leaning towards the wisdom of posters like oldbbqdude & old sarge who have similar units and made no mods but use scant amounts of wood due to the design of these types of smokers. I found Smokinjoes build quite interesting to follow and admire his skills whereas I might electrocute myself or lose a finger in the process. A few months/year down the sausage road I might be interested in a PID but doubt I would tackle the job myself. I think starting out with 1 ounce of wood is wise especially during break-in. If you type in Smokin it in the search bar you will find other threads from smokin it users on here. Here's a link from bordercollie, a new smokin it owner, on her pork butts http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132578/smoking-on-the-smokin-it#post_905155


I completely agree, Chef Willie.  I too might kill myself if I drilled into my smoker....

There is no reason you should not be able to smoke a pork butt or brisket to completion (internal temp of around 200)  and not get rave reviews WITHOUT drilling or adding a special do-hickey.

I understand some low heat situations that might bego for a mod, or if someone is bored.... but for me, I really enjoy the simplicity of placing my pork shoulder or brisket in, with a rub on, possibly injected.... and that sucker hits an internal temp of 200 the next day.

I subscribe to the KISS principle:  Keep It Simple, Stupid.  Maybe its cuz I'm just a good 'ol Texas boy who enjoys great Q without hassle.  Enjoy y'all.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 17, 2013)

oldbbqdude said:


> I completely agree, Chef Willie.  I too might kill myself if I drilled into my smoker....
> 
> There is no reason you should not be able to smoke a pork butt or brisket to completion (internal temp of around 200)  and not get rave reviews WITHOUT drilling or adding a special do-hickey.
> 
> ...


Well, no arguing with that logic from me and I do subscribe to the KISS principal as well. I was wondering how Snorkling Girls butts turned out that she had planned..always interested in the update on her mods. I'm thinking some chicken quarters for my first run after seasoning to get some splatter on the walls and then a butt for an overnighter. Been talking with the cronies over at the VFW bar about some tamales being made with some leftover pulled pork and maybe a little colorado sauce. You being from Texas I would imagine there's no shortage of a good tamale being had....up here in this corner of the world it's a little different. I did like SG's info about pre-heating the unit. I'm a fan of the pre-heat & was wondering about that.....removal of the chip box made sense to avoid the possible flare-up.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm thinking that dropping the drip pan to ground level would open up the airflow intake somewhat and could eliminate the need to drill hole. My pan slides into two brackets and the air gap is relatively narrow. I may do a trial smoke just to see what effect, if any, it has on smoke thickness and or color. Problem is I fire up the smoker, I want meat inside. And I would not even contemplate drilling into the floor pan. Mine works fine as is. I am going to try some pellets one day just because.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 17, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Well, no arguing with that logic from me and I do subscribe to the KISS principal as well. I was wondering how Snorkling Girls butts turned out that she had planned..always interested in the update on her mods. I'm thinking some chicken quarters for my first run after seasoning to get some splatter on the walls and then a butt for an overnighter. Been talking with the cronies over at the VFW bar about some tamales being made with some leftover pulled pork and maybe a little colorado sauce. You being from Texas I would imagine there's no shortage of a good tamale being had....up here in this corner of the world it's a little different. I did like SG's info about pre-heating the unit. I'm a fan of the pre-heat & was wondering about that.....removal of the chip box made sense to avoid the possible flare-up.


Hey, Chef Willie,

I've been enjoying reading about your sausage adventures!

I received my AMNPS yesterday, and am doing a dry run this afternoon using the SmokinTex set at 225 deg F and using the AMNPS for smoke generation.  Here is a link to a 12 second video of the smoke generation that I am getting.  Get ready for the most exciting 12 seconds of your life!



I have a couple of pork butts thawing out in the refrigerator that I am planning to smoke on Saturday using this setup. Unless I am too despondent from disappointment, I'll let you know how they turn out.  I've been getting lots of great advice from smokinjoe52 on pork butts, so I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope for good things!


----------



## chef willie (Jan 17, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hey, Chef Willie,
> 
> I've been enjoying reading about your sausage adventures!
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh, Clarissa....you make me laugh....your sense of humor is spot on. Was wondering where you were, figuring work drug you away from the ST. There are a LOT of folks following this adventuresome thread....some maybe hanging on every word. I also have the remaining on-sale butt defrosting to further continue with the sausage adventures. Stay tuned, as they say <grin> I must return to work this Sat & Sun so that really busts up my sausage making. On the vid.....I was mesmerized for the full 12 seconds & I have never seen such a clean trash can. My only issue with it was the angle I had to bend my neck to view it <grin>....Later, have a great evening.


----------



## oldbbqdude (Jan 18, 2013)

old sarge said:


> I'm thinking that dropping the drip pan to ground level would open up the airflow intake somewhat and could eliminate the need to drill hole. My pan slides into two brackets and the air gap is relatively narrow. I may do a trial smoke just to see what effect, if any, it has on smoke thickness and or color. Problem is I fire up the smoker, I want meat inside. And I would not even contemplate drilling into the floor pan. Mine works fine as is. I am going to try some pellets one day just because.


Not a bad idea, Sarge.  And a helluva lot cheaper ;)

Lemmee know how this works for you.  I'm like you, though.  I'm not smoking for fun, so dinner better be in the box!

Which reminds me, I have a pork shoulder just begging to be smoked.......

Y'all enjoy your weekend.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 18, 2013)

oldbbqdude said:


> Not a bad idea, Sarge.  And a helluva lot cheaper ;)
> 
> Lemmee know how this works for you.  I'm like you, though.  I'm not smoking for fun, so dinner better be in the box!
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing...no reason the drip pan just cant set below the unit. And I usually place a disposable drip pan on the rack below meats anyway, either for laziness or wanting the juice. I saw on one post somewhere a guy ran a tube from a small fish tank air pump over near his AMNS through that bottom hole to keep it burning.


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Jan 18, 2013)

Drillers and Non-Drillers,

Do you folks try to time a pulled pork meal to have the whole process finish right when you want to put dinner on the table?  I was suggesting to Clarissa that doing so has frustrated me the first couple times I tried it.  You are tempted to:

Pull it early  (not up to correct IT)

Not let it rest long enough

Skimp on the pulling process I.E not picking all the gristle, fat, etc out of the finished product.

I smoke the shoulder at least one day before planning a pulled pork meal.  Besides, I don't want to be up to my elbows pulling pork right before a guests arrive.  It always seems

to taste better once I have quit working on the project for a day.

What about you guys?

Smokinjoe   (Driller)


----------



## chef willie (Jan 18, 2013)

smokinjoe52 said:


> Drillers and Non-Drillers,
> 
> Do you folks try to time a pulled pork meal to have the whole process finish right when you want to put dinner on the table?  I was suggesting to Clarissa that doing so has frustrated me the first couple times I tried it.  You are tempted to:
> 
> ...


Well, I always say I have enuf frustration in my life without taking up golf or waiting for a stubborn pork butt to pull outta a stall with people expected any minute. Be that as it may,  getting it done a day ahead of time is to far ahead IMO. Maybe for 20 people I'd do it a day ahead but for 2 couples or so I'd rather have it the day of. I figure 2 hours per pound plus more time for a stall, pulling, making a finishing sauce and cleaning up a mess. So, if guests due to arrive at 6 I'd like to have all done by about 2 so I can chill out, change clothes and have a coupla of beverages of choice. Doesn't always work that way but that's what I'd like to happen. Willie.....not sure yet, waiting for the new unit, but I think/hope I'm a non-driller


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 18, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Well, I always say I have enuf frustration in my life without taking up golf or waiting for a stubborn pork butt to pull outta a stall with people expected any minute. Be that as it may,  getting it done a day ahead of time is to far ahead IMO. Maybe for 20 people I'd do it a day ahead but for 2 couples or so I'd rather have it the day of. I figure 2 hours per pound plus more time for a stall, pulling, making a finishing sauce and cleaning up a mess. So, if guests due to arrive at 6 I'd like to have all done by about 2 so I can chill out, change clothes and have a coupla of beverages of choice. Doesn't always work that way but that's what I'd like to happen. Willie.....not sure yet, waiting for the new unit, but I think/hope I'm a non-driller


Hey Willie,

Now I'm not saying you are, but if you DO decide you are a "driller", I happen to know that Wright Prototype (on Salem Avenue by Waverly Pond) has a step bit of just the right size.

They will drill the holes for free if you bring them BBQ!


----------



## old sarge (Jan 18, 2013)

oldbbqdude

I will let you know if the smoke from 2 oz of hickory is thicker, lighter or just about the same with the pan dropped. The wood might be consumed just a little quicker.  As it is, the air gap is a little under 1/2 inch all around and the pan could restrict the draw somewhat, similar to a damper. Definitely no drilling as I like what the smoker gives me now if I do my part.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 18, 2013)

smokinjoe52,

I pull the pork from the smoker when it has an internal temp of 190. I pull the bone, then into 6 quart pot and I lid it and there it sits for 30 or so minutes.  I do not wrap in foil. That's just me.  I will generally make a sandwhich or two that day (ok, my wife does); we reserve the rest for the following day for lunch or dinner with family and friends.


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Jan 19, 2013)

Sarge,

Wrapping in aluminum foil is a pain, but with just a few smokes under my belt, it seemed to make a big difference moisture wise.  I wrap somewhere between 140 and 150.  Take it up to 200-205 and let it rest.  When I unwrap, there is a lot of good juice in the bottom of the aluminum foil,  That would be lost if I did not wrap. I did have other variables though.

My first 2 shoulder roasts were with boneless 3-4 pounders.  I only took it to 190, and didn't let it rest long enough.  (Company coming) 

It was good but not nearly as tender as the 8-9 lb shoulder wrapped and taken up to ~200, then rested for 1.5 hours.

I may try a large bone-in unwrapped and see how I like it. Have you ever wrapped one?  Just wondering how you think they compare.

Smokinjoe


----------



## daveomak (Jan 19, 2013)

.................................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






........................


----------



## old sarge (Jan 19, 2013)

smokinjoe52.

I have wrapped ribs using the 3-2-1 method; never a butt.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 19, 2013)

DaveOmak

Sorry about the hijack! Just answering questions.


----------



## pcallison (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey Snorklingirl, glad to see you're still at it, from you're video looks like you've finally got  TBS, (original post). To drill or not to drill, That's the question. Well in my case it wasn't an issue, Cost of ST1400 $0.00,(gift from SIL,) cost of mod.$ o.oo, I had a drill & step drill bit. I and wife were tired of trying to eat creosoted food. With the AMPNPS & extra hole, works like I thought it should have from the get go. If I don't need the the extra draw, cover up a hole with foil,voila, problem solved. Thanks so much to Scarbelly(RIP) & TJohnson for coming with the solution. Best of luck to you with your new smoker & the AMNPS, I know you'll love it. See ya, Phillip. (by the way I think the only reason I ended up with this smoker was thr black rain, haha)


----------



## chef willie (Jan 19, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hey Willie,
> 
> Now I'm not saying you are, but if you DO decide you are a "driller", I happen to know that Wright Prototype (on Salem Avenue by Waverly Pond) has a step bit of just the right size.
> 
> They will drill the holes for free if you bring them BBQ!


Thx, I'll keep them in mind for future reference. Sounds exotic..... 'prototype'.....wonder what else they're good for.......will work for bar-b-que, gotta love that..lol


----------



## old sarge (Jan 19, 2013)

oldbbqdude,

I have done my un-official smoke test with the drip tray removed. Throughout the test, I noticed no appreciable difference in smoke quality nor did it appear to increase or decrease in quantity. It looked normal to me.  And it still leaks at the top of the door at both corners; no better and no worse.  I did however notice that my temp, set at 225 spiked to 235.  Maybe the increased air flow caused the wood to burn hotter, I do not know.  But placing the tray back in its normal position brought the temp down to my set point where it held within a few minutes. There was no "object" in the smoker to simulate a load and the wood weighed 2 1/4 ounce. So, it looked the same to me and no ribs to eat. DANGIT!













IMG_0322.JPG



__ old sarge
__ Jan 19, 2013


















IMG_0323.JPG



__ old sarge
__ Jan 19, 2013


















IMG_0324.JPG



__ old sarge
__ Jan 19, 2013


















IMG_0325.JPG



__ old sarge
__ Jan 19, 2013


















IMG_0326.JPG



__ old sarge
__ Jan 19, 2013


----------



## old sarge (Jan 19, 2013)

I decided to update my small experiment.  As seen in the earlier photos, there is a fair amount of smoke exiting the smoker. I had stopped the test after 1 hour. It seemed pointless to continue. I just now pulled the box to look at the wood. After a typical 4 hour smoke for ribs, smoke is barely visible.   It is heaviest during the first 30 or 45 minutes or so. I found a completely charred block of wood, producing the faintest wisps of smoke. I suspect the "burning slowed considerable after the element was turned off. Below are two photos.  Please keep in mind that the although smoker was running for an hour most of the wood was still intact.  I have never checked on the wood before, but did notice that after a smoke, all that is left is a flakey whitish grey ash.  So if nothing else, I now know that the heaviest smoke is produced during the initial charring, and that it tapers down to a very ghostly like wisp over the next few hours. 

The smoker is fired up again solely to consume the charred hickory. The drip tray is firmly in its customary place. After 15 minutes the set temp of 225 has been exceeded and hit 235 (something I have never noticed before because I have never checked on the progress). Smoke is being produced, but as the temp settled down toward the set point, the smoke did become a tad thinner.

I hate this site (jokingly said with a tiny tear in the eye).  I have never been concerned with testing and checking. Just smoking and eating! And to think there is nothing in the smoker to eat.  Bottom line:  I ain't drillin or worryin.

I'm grabbing a beer. 













IMG_0327.JPG



__ old sarge
__ Jan 19, 2013


















IMG_0328.JPG



__ old sarge
__ Jan 19, 2013


----------



## oldbbqdude (Jan 19, 2013)

Sarge - (Not calling you old out of respect ;) )

I think your unit is working as designed. Everything looks fine. The best thing to do, at this point, is to throw a butt or some ribs in your smoker and call me for dinner!

NOT a driller


----------



## old sarge (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for dropping the old.

 I too think it is working as designed. And the quality of the food bears this out. I may modify the menu but never the smoker.


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Just to clarify, I an NOT saying that to make the smokers operate as designed, you need to drill holes.  I would agree that they will operate as designed with NO modifications.

What I am saying is that if you want to operate them OUTSIDE of their design parameters, then you most likely need to make some very minor modifications.  The use of the AMAZEN smoker and/or a PID controller are my definition of using the smoker "outside of their design parameters".

The simple design and robust build quality of these smokers lend themselves to modifications for which they were not designed.

Such as:

Cold smoking in the Midwest during the winter by setting the chamber temperature to 60*.

Ramping up temperature on beef sticks or salmon in an unattended manner based on time.

Consistent, reliable, thin blue smoke for up to 10 hours

Shutting down or going to a KEEP WARM temp. if you happen to be away.

Tight temperature control when you don't want fat to render.

I could go on, but readers will get my point.

*I just don't want the folks reading this thread and contemplating a purchase of one of these smokers to think that they might need to drill holes to make them work as designed. You don''t need to do that, as I believe they are great smokers just as they are right out of the box.*

Hopefully this clarifies my position on the matter if there was any misunderstanding.

Smokinjoe


----------



## old sarge (Jan 20, 2013)

smokinjoe52,

I completely understood.  I just got the old curiosity bug and had to see for myself if dropping the tray would have an effect, positive or negative, on the production of smoke.  I am going to do the same thing, with a lump of charcoal rather than wood, and again with some pellets. Again, just out of curiosity.  Thanks.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 20, 2013)

old sarge said:


> smokinjoe52,
> 
> I completely understood.  I just got the old curiosity bug and had to see for myself if dropping the tray would have an effect, positive or negative, on the production of smoke.  I am going to do the same thing, with a lump of charcoal rather than wood, and again with some pellets. Again, just out of curiosity.  Thanks.


Hey Sarge....read somewhere a guy put a lump of charcoal or two in his woodbox and actually achieved smoke ring. Waiting on the FedEx truck...lol.....later


----------



## old sarge (Jan 20, 2013)

Chef Willie,

I've read that also.  I gave it a shot a little over an hour ago with just a single lump of mesquite charcoal.  After 1 hour, no visible smoke.  I shut it down and in a little while will pull the box and see what I have versus what I started with.  Charcoal wise that it.

FEDEX deliver on holidays?


----------



## old sarge (Jan 20, 2013)

I  tried charcoal only. Mesquite.  Set temp was 225 and time was set for 3 hours. There was no smoke throughout the process.  It reached 225, and after a little more than an hour, I shut it down, then pulled the wood box to check the results.

down.













IMG_0329.JPG



__ old sarge
__ Jan 20, 2013


















IMG_0330.JPG



__ old sarge
__ Jan 20, 2013


















IMG_0331.JPG



__ old sarge
__ Jan 20, 2013


















IMG_0332.JPG



__ old sarge
__ Jan 20, 2013


















IMG_0333.JPG



__ old sarge
__ Jan 20, 2013


----------



## chef willie (Jan 21, 2013)

old sarge said:


> Chef Willie,
> 
> I've read that also.  I gave it a shot a little over an hour ago with just a single lump of mesquite charcoal.  After 1 hour, no visible smoke.  I shut it down and in a little while will pull the box and see what I have versus what I started with.  Charcoal wise that it.
> 
> FEDEX deliver on holidays?


Well, waiting on the FedEx truck was a general statement....not sure 'what' day exactly they will arrive. It was shipped on the 15th so might be getting close. Estimated delivery is tomorrow.....but anything can happen


----------



## kenster56 (Nov 18, 2013)

I have a ST that I have had for about two years. There are only two holes in the unit. A small drain hole in the bottom for the juices and a hole in the top of the unit that the smoke comes out of. When you first break in the unit they tell you to place the enclosed wood chunk in it to season it. After that all you need is a very small amount of wood chips. Depending on what I am smoking I will only use 1/4 to 1/2 a cup of wood chips. They will start smoking in approx. 15 to 20 minutes and when the meat is done it comes out with a great smoked taste, bark and ring. You may also have smoke coming out from the seals of the door at the beginning but according to ST this is normal and will stop after a seal is developed. This has happened to me twice but has since stopped. I love this smoker. I prepare the meat , set up my maverick ET-732 thermometer and leave it alone until the portable thermometer goes off. BTW, there are no vents to adjust. The the two holes that I talked of at the beginning of this reply.


----------



## jond36 (Jul 21, 2016)

TJohnson said:


> Scar and I worked on this issue for quite some time
> He could get sawdust to burn very well, but pellets would go out
> It was obvious, that the pellets were starving for air
> Scar opened up the drain to 3/4" or 7/8", and pellets burned a little better
> ...



Clear! ..... *Zap*

Sorry to revive this post but I still have creosote issues.

-using high quality fruitawood
-using small chambered smokin it #1
-using PID

Would drilling holes assist regular chunks? I pretty much have only had success with a large chip or about a 1/4 oz or less. Anything above causes creosote bitter flavors. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## old sarge (Jul 21, 2016)

jond36 - try making a little foil boat for your wood chunk.  Nothing more than wrapping the bottom of the wood in foil.  I read about this trick at smokin-it.


----------

